# Keypad Reset Help



## Temporary (Jan 21, 2006)

Before you go telling me to search, i have, trust me. I found very good info. BUT! I have a different problem that wasn't answered. Now i know to reset the keypad to go under the dash and find the master code. Well that's good and all, except the numbers have completely FADED off. Nothing is there. I got maybe 3 digits, don't even know if they are correct! Is there any way of resetting the keypad with out that? Anyway Nissan can look up my number? I really need to get this working. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Temporary said:


> Before you go telling me to search, i have, trust me. I found very good info. BUT! I have a different problem that wasn't answered. Now i know to reset the keypad to go under the dash and find the master code. Well that's good and all, except the numbers have completely FADED off. Nothing is there. I got maybe 3 digits, don't even know if they are correct! Is there any way of resetting the keypad with out that? Anyway Nissan can look up my number? I really need to get this working. Thanks for all of your help!


They[nissan] should be able to get the master #'s from your vin#...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

open the box.
the code is also insode of it IIRC


----------

